
Apple just endorsed AT&T’s fake 5G E network - O1111OOO
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/4/18211044/apple-att-5g-e-network-icon-iphones-misleading-ios-software-update-beta
======
trumped
Lol... and people still trust the secure enclave.

